# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Μπαταρία 12ν 5ah

## johann

Τι διαφορά έχει μια μπαταρία 12ν 5ah gel που μπαίνει σε ένα μηχανακι από μια 12v 5ah που μπαίνει σε ένα ups???

Εκτός από τους χοντρούς βιδωτους πόλους που αντέχουν και περισσότερο ρεύμα εκκίνησης για την μίζα τι άλλη διαφορά έχουν;;;

Στάλθηκε από το YAL-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## manolo

Οι μπαταρίες UPS κατασκευάζονται με λεπτότερες πλάκες και έχουν μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής και αξιοπιστία. Οι μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου είναι περισσότερο ανθεκτικές, για να δώσουν μεγάλο ποσό ρεύματος για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα (secs - στο startup της μηχανής) και αρκετά συχνά και έχουν σχεδιαστεί για μικρότερη διάρκεια ζωής αλλά για μεγαλύτερη καταπόνηση.

----------

johann (03-09-20)

----------


## georgis

τι θες να κανεις;

----------


## gianndats

Δυσκολο να βαλεις μπρος κινητηρα μοτοσικλετας με μπαταρια από ups. Δεν φτάνουν τα cca

----------


## georgis

> Δυσκολο να βαλεις μπρος κινητηρα μοτοσικλετας με μπαταρια από ups. Δεν φτάνουν τα cca


Αν το θέλει για αυτή τη δουλειά μια χαρά κάνουν.δοκιμασμενο πολλά χρόνια σε διάφορα μηχανάκια.ειδικα στο transalp έγραψαν δύο 7ah ακριβώς.

----------


## vasilllis

> Αν το θέλει για αυτή τη δουλειά μια χαρά κάνουν.δοκιμασμενο πολλά χρόνια σε διάφορα μηχανάκια.ειδικα στο transalp έγραψαν δύο 7ah ακριβώς.


με τα φαστον κως εκκινειτε τον κινητηρα;

----------


## xsterg

εγω παντως με την εργοστασιακη μπαταρια του σκουτερ βγηκαν ακριβως δυο χρονια. αγοραστηκε καινουργιο το σκουτερ. και επαιρνε και με δυσκολια τον χειμωνα. απο τοτε που εβαλα μπαταρια μολυβδου απο ups δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει κανενα προβλημα, χειμωνα - καλοκαιρι. θα σου προτεινα να μην ξαναπαρεις την ειδικη μπαταρια των σκουτερ η οποια και πανακριβη ειναι αλλα δεν κανει και δουλεια οπως πρεπει να κανει.

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλησπερα το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω σε ενα zip ακι  piagio  της γυναικας μου  το ξεχναμε  εντελος το καλοκαιρι   και μετα ? κοφα η μπαταρια , φετος προμηθευτηκα  την δικια του μεν αλλα δοκιμασα και με του ups σκοτωνει  .....

----------


## johann

Μια χαρά δουλειά κάνει έχω βάλει μια 12ν 5ΑΗ ups και πάει μια χαρά στο innova
Μάλλον του χρόνου θα βάλω li ion

Στάλθηκε από το YAL-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Εριξα μια ματια https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...VXU5e1GGhpdy7-

και εχουν τα ιδια Α εκκινησης(με καποιους περιορισμους)

----------


## georgis

> με τα φαστον κως εκκινειτε τον κινητηρα;


κολλητο 6αρι καλωδιο στους ακροδεκτες της μπαταριας και στην ακρη δακτυλιδι το καλωδιο και γανωμα.με τις βιδες της παλιας μπαταριας ενωμα τα καλωδια.

----------


## georgis

χωρια οτι πουλανε τις μπαταριες λες και εχουνε χρυσο μεσα.

----------

